# How to bond with your dog.



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello! I have been a member of the board since I got Grady about 3 years ago. I havent been on in quite sometime. He is such a joy in my life and im so happy to have him around. I was just curious as to how to get a close connection with him. When I first got him we established an istant connection and were so close. I moved back home with my parents however shortly after and now its as if hes replaced the connection he had with me with them. My father is disabled and stays home most all day with Grady so I can understand that. I am home a lot too though and its just as if he would rather spend time with them then with me and I am sort of jealous! I love spending time with him and it upsets me when I feel like he doesnt want to spend time with me back...he even sleeps in their bed now! Is our relationship going to be forever changed or are there ways that I could re-establish the close connection I had with him at first? Thanks for all the help in advance!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Hi,

I used to have my Westie lay on my chest and I would give her massages head to feet. We would look into eachothers eyes and I would talk real sweet to her. We both loved it and it formed a great bond. 

Best of luck re-connectiong


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I think taking him on walks and playing with him will start the bonding, I have always handfed Matilda and B&B I make a game out of it, I also think it helps if you hold him and rub his little body and talk quietly sweet loving things to him, Matilda always stares in my eyes then licks me and nibbles very lightly on my skin, :wub: I call that our mommy and girlfriend time, we have a VERY strong bond, B&B and I are working at having our bonding time, it's getting better everyday


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

jenna0221 said:


> Hello! I have been a member of the board since I got Grady about 3 years ago. I havent been on in quite sometime. He is such a joy in my life and im so happy to have him around. I was just curious as to how to get a close connection with him. When I first got him we established an istant connection and were so close. I moved back home with my parents however shortly after and now its as if hes replaced the connection he had with me with them. My father is disabled and stays home most all day with Grady so I can understand that. I am home a lot too though and its just as if he would rather spend time with them then with me and I am sort of jealous! I love spending time with him and it upsets me when I feel like he doesnt want to spend time with me back...he even sleeps in their bed now! Is our relationship going to be forever changed or are there ways that I could re-establish the close connection I had with him at first? Thanks for all the help in advance!


Get a good book or video on clicker training!! It will really bridge a bond between you and your dog! Wonderful you want to reistablish that. Kudos to you sweetie!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have found that grooming, walking, playing, and training all seem to establish a closer bond. Whoever feeds the dog will have a strong bond with the dog as well. Spend as much one on one time with your dog as you can actively doing things together. 
Massage was a great idea. Agility for fun is another.

I take my guys for walks and groom them myself. I also have special games I play with each dog and special ways of cuddling. 

I also do that crazy Loreleigh Gilmore thing where I cuddle each dog and talk to them in a soft voice and tell them about the day I brought them home how happy I was to have them. I'm a dork - I know.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

wooflife said:


> I have found that grooming, walking, playing, and training all seem to establish a closer bond. Whoever feeds the dog will have a strong bond with the dog as well. Spend as much one on one time with your dog as you can actively doing things together.
> Massage was a great idea. Agility for fun is another.
> 
> I take my guys for walks and groom them myself. I also have special games I play with each dog and special ways of cuddling.
> ...



You're not a dork, you're a Malt mommy!! I do that with Nikki, too. :aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bless you for caring enough to got he 2nd mile. One idea is to have the dog in your room at night----instead of w/your parents. It may help. These other ideas are all fantastic so you have lots to work on! I think dogs instinctively know when a person wants that special contact---maybe he knew it w/your disabled dad. He sounds like a smart little guy. Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

jenna0221 said:


> Hello! I have been a member of the board since I got Grady about 3 years ago. I havent been on in quite sometime. He is such a joy in my life and im so happy to have him around. I was just curious as to how to get a close connection with him. When I first got him we established an istant connection and were so close. I moved back home with my parents however shortly after and now its as if hes replaced the connection he had with me with them. My father is disabled and stays home most all day with Grady so I can understand that. I am home a lot too though and its just as if he would rather spend time with them then with me and I am sort of jealous! I love spending time with him and it upsets me when I feel like he doesnt want to spend time with me back...he even sleeps in their bed now! Is our relationship going to be forever changed or are there ways that I could re-establish the close connection I had with him at first? Thanks for all the help in advance!


I can understand you may feel hurt, but if you look at it another way, isn't it wonderful that he transitioned to this new living situation so wonderfully??!!! :thumbsup: Maybe he senses that your Dad needs him more than you do and responding accordingly (Dad's often won't say these things). I would just love him up when you're around (take him for special walks and whatnot) and leave him alone with the status quo otherwise (sleeping with your Dad). If/when you move out, you may want to have a heart to heart with your parents - maybe you will end up leaving Grady with them (since he is so bonded now) and you will get another? It is very natural for dogs to be most closely bonded with the people they are around the most amount of time (at least that's what I've personally observed)... they don't understand what going to work is, etc...they just know this one person is here for me all day  (love the one you're with)


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a similar situation at home. I go to work every day and I also live with my grandparents. My Micky is with my grandparents all day and even sleeps with my grandma, who has Alzheimer's. Micky is like her security blanket. Without him, she gets nervous. I do still feel a bond with Micky though, since I'm the one who plays with him and gives him some much needed fun-time. Grandma and grandpa don't play with him, but I do. So that helps a lot. I also train him and they don't. I will create games for him, hiding food under things, or in treat balls. He just loves it.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

beckinwolf said:


> I have a similar situation at home. I go to work every day and I also live with my grandparents. My Micky is with my grandparents all day and even sleeps with my grandma, who has Alzheimer's. Micky is like her security blanket. Without him, she gets nervous. I do still feel a bond with Micky though, since I'm the one who plays with him and gives him some much needed fun-time. Grandma and grandpa don't play with him, but I do. So that helps a lot. I also train him and they don't. I will create games for him, hiding food under things, or in treat balls. He just loves it.


What a wonderful situation for your Micky...he is getting the best of all worlds!!! Every person in his life offers him something different and special! :wub:


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Same problem here! My 3 fluffs loves me, but they'll choose my boyfriend over me anyday. I can't help feeling jealous :blush: I think it's because I'm the firm one while he just lets them do whatever they want AND he gives them treats all day long! So.....u can do what he does....bribe your baby with treats :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

wooflife said:


> I also do that crazy Loreleigh Gilmore thing where I cuddle each dog and talk to them in a soft voice and tell them about the day I brought them home how happy I was to have them. I'm a dork - I know.


I do the same thing EXCEPT instead of telling them about the day I brought them home, I tell each that they are my FAVORITE. I'm sure that they each believe it too -- at least for that moment. :thumbsup:


----------

